# Fórmula de la corriente de pico en diodos rectificadores



## Jesus Spain (Jul 10, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Si en una fuente de alimentación utilizamos un filtro por condensador éste introducirá unos picos de corriente que deberán soportarlos los diodos rectificadores. ¿Alguién conoce la fórmula de dichos picos de corriente? 

Sé que en la práctica se suele coger el triple de la corriente eficaz por la carga pero me gustaría saber el valor exacto en función del condensador utilizado.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 11, 2013)

Buscá "curvas de Schade"
Ej: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...edicion-proteccion-digital-100591/#post818895


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Jul 11, 2013)

No recuerdo las fórmulas, pero una forma práctica de obtener el valor con precisión sin complicarse podría ser hacer una simulación en Orcad o algún programita parecido.

Saludos.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 12, 2013)

Rebuscando por mis apuntes de primero de carrera he encontrado la siguiente fórmula, pero deduzco que por el valor que obtengo al aplicarla, 1451 A, se referirá al primer pico de corriente inicial al conectar la fuente de alimentación (en la simulación con PSPICE obtengo 976 A).

Adjunto la fórmula de la corriente de pico que introduce un filtro por condensador.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sobre las curvas de Schade, lo más importante de este tema es tener en claro que la corriente eficaz que le vas a pedir al transformador está muy vinculado con los capacitores que le pongas.

Por el lado del rectificador, se tendrá que bancar:

- Corriente media a la salida una vez rectificada y filtrada sobre 2 (si se usa onda completa).

- Corriente pico de carga inicial, que debe ser la corriente que mencionas y esta dependerá de la resistencia en serie que verá el diodo en ese momento y la tensión pico del trafo. Y el capacitor imagino que influirá en el tiempo que se verá extendido ese pico.

- La tensión en inversa que verán los diodos cuando no conduzcan.


----------



## opamp (Jul 12, 2013)

Jesus Spain, puedes indicar el circuito rectificador con los componentes,voltajes,frecuencia para comprobar experimentalmente la Ipico de 1451Amp que hallaste teoricamente, yo trabajo en electronica de potencia y me gustaria medir y ver ese pulso de corriente.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 12, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Jesus Spain, puedes indicar el circuito rectificador con los componentes,voltajes,frecuencia para comprobar experimentalmente la Ipico de 1451Amp que hallaste teoricamente, yo trabajo en electronica de potencia y me gustaria medir y ver ese pulso de corriente.



Me da 1451 A de forma teórica con la fórmula que adjunte, pero en el simulador me da 980 A con una carga de 2 Ohms.

Estoy seguro que utilizando diodos de potencia correctos y considerando la resistencia del secundario esa corriente bajará considerablemente.

¿Que resistencia puedo considerar para un secundario con toma intermedia con una tensión por semidevanado de 50 V eficaces y una potencia aparente de ambos semidevanados de 1000 VA?

Un saludo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 12, 2013)

Las resistencias en serie a considerar son:

- La que presenta el bobinado secundario.
- La que refleja el bobinado primario (N^2*Rp, donde N=Vsec/Vpri)
- La que presenta el diodo (ver curva Vf vs If).
- La ESR del capacitor si es apreciable frente al resto.

Si leés el post del link que puso *Nilfred*, ahí subí las mediciones que hice de un trafo de 4A 18v+18v para darte una idea en esas potencias.


----------



## opamp (Jul 12, 2013)

Jesus Spain y cosmefulanito04, La fórmula teórica de Idpico difiere enormemente con el valor "real"(experimental), motivo por el cual no la pongo " Más parece una aproximación geométrica de la onda y no toma las características fisico-electricas del circuito real "  , con  Shade hay una mayor aproximación a la realidad pero,  emplea la resistencia de la fuente para el cálculo de las corrientes ( no considera la inductancia) , por eso los valores teóricos salen más altos que los reales.

Sabemos que el modelo del trafo está compuesto por R y L , y se suman serialmente las del secundario con las reflejadas del primario ( multiplicadas por N^2 ) . De los dos elementos, R y L, sabemos que la "L" es la que se opone a los cambios de I y aquí estamos hablando justamente de impulsos de corriente.

Por otro lado el diodo presenta una " resistencia diferencial decremental " el diodo pasa de alta impedancia a muy baja impedancia ( pasa de OFF a ON en un TON,  tiempo que no es "despreciable en los diodos rectificadores de potencia" ) ; El pulso de corriente inicial es el más alto (cuando se prende la fuente, el C está descargado) y los siguientes se iran decrementando hasta llegar a la estabilidad.

Todo la anterior es para justificar que nunca he usado la famosa fórmula que lleva más al error que a la certeza, aún más si como dice Jesus Spain el  conocimiento es sólo teórico ; suelo hacerlo  de una manera práctica como lo hacemos la mayoría.

Para fuentes de potencia " ONDA COMPLETA" de muy bajo Vrpp ( 2% a 3% ) considero IdAV 200% a 180%  IL/2 ; por ejemplo : IL = 100ADC , escojo diodos con IdAV de 100A a 90A con un IFSM de 20 a 15 veces IdAV.

Para fuentes de potencia " ONDA COMPLETA" Vrpp ( 5% a 7% ) con IdAv 150% IL/2 con un IFSM de 10 a 15 veces IdAV.

Suelo colocar inductancia saturable en las fuentes de potencia para superar con facilidad el " PRIMER " pulso , cuando se enciende la fuente , "siempre la primera vez es la más dificil"

Saludos desde este rincón del Tercer Mundo.

P.D.: El voltaje es senoidal de , Vpico y frecuencia conocida ; pero el amperaje es impulsivo y de una  sola polaridad   que puede durar menos de un milisegundo ; sería " QUIZÁ " más exacto emplear Fourier para analizar la I que está lleno de armónicos pares y impares, sería interesante hallar la función de transferncia , FT: Id/Vsec.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 13, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Para fuentes de potencia " ONDA COMPLETA" de muy bajo Vrpp ( 2% a 3% ) considero IdAV 200% a 180%  IL/2 ; por ejemplo : IL = 100ADC , escojo diodos con IdAV de 100A a 90A con un IFSM de 20 a 15 veces IdAV.
> 
> Para fuentes de potencia " ONDA COMPLETA" Vrpp ( 5% a 7% ) con IdAv 150% IL/2 con un IFSM de 10 a 15 veces IdAV.
> 
> Suelo colocar inductancia saturable en las fuentes de potencia para superar con facilidad el " PRIMER " pulso , cuando se enciende la fuente , "siempre la primera vez es la más dificil"



Este tipo de datos siempre es bueno saberlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2013)

Un documento sobre el tema


----------



## opamp (Jul 14, 2013)

Hola Fogonazo, interesante que el autor del PDF cite que los valores encontrados teóricamente por las fórmulas : 30, 31 y 32 nos dá un valor bastante más alto que el que se obtiene experimentalmente.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 15, 2013)

*opamp*, ¿cómo hacés la medición para que no afecte los resultados? ¿medís la corriente del primario con un True-rms/Osciloscopio/Tester común?


----------



## opamp (Jul 15, 2013)

cosmefulanito04, Siempre existirá error , la idea es afectar mínimamente los resultados . Para la medición de Idpico que estamos comentando las hago así: Coloco una Rshunt directamente enseriada  con el diodo ; veo , mido y leo con  osciloscopio y un meter True-RMS  sobre el Rshunt   ( al otro diodo del rectificador de onda completa no le pongo Rshunt , siempre trabajo con onda completa por los amperajes que manejo).

Coloco un Rshunt con el diodo que permita suministrar una I máxima (  Teoría:" El Condensador es un cortocircuito al inicio ") de 100 o más veces IDC.

Si por ejemplo; IDC:10A  colocaría una Rshunt que me permita el paso de 100 X 10A = 1000A o más, de tal manera que no reprima al condensador su ganas de saciarce de carga .

Asi, por ejemplo : si tienes un trafo 100Vac-0-100Vac/ 7Aac por rama , le coloco una Rshunt de 100Vac/1000A : 0.1 Ohm , con un Rshunt de esta magnitud no afectas la medida mayormente y lo puedes comprobar mirando en el osciloscopio la señal del Vrpp , verás que la onda es simétrica en ambos semiperiados (diodo con Rshunt y  diodo sin Rshunt). Se puede colocar un Rshunt más pequeño obviamente : 0.05 Ohm ,....0.01 Ohm y menos , aquí el problema es el ruído que no permite una lectura y visualización "cómoda" cuando el Rshunt es muy pequeño.

Fíjate una cosa , los pulsos de Id son altos no así la IdRMS, con que tengas un Rshunt con un amperaje del orden  a la IDC es suficiente , te los puedes comprar o fabricar con alambre de cobre , si no utilizas mucho amperaje las R de 0.1 Ohm/25W son ideales, busca las de 1% de precisión.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ahí está el tema, afecta o no en función de la resistencia en serie que tenés en el bobinado.

Yo hablo en base al proyecto que estoy terminando de la fuente controlada (link que puso *Nilfred*), en donde el bobinado del secundario mide 300mOhms aproximadamente, si uso un shunt de 100mOhm estoy metiendole un montón de error y si uso un shunt de 10mOhm, por la corriente que voy a medir la diferencia de tensión se hace muy chica, por eso te mencioné lo de medir en el primario, ya que de esta forma el shunt se ve reflejado N^2 veces (donde N<<1).

Ahora en base a las potencias que decís que manejas, me imagino que ese error se ve minimizado ¿o me equivoco? ¿cuánta resistencia podés tener entre bobinado?

La verdad está interesante esta tema para evitar problemas a futuro y como escribí antes, las recetas de los que tienen experiencia en el tema siempre son bienvenidas .


----------



## opamp (Jul 15, 2013)

cosmefulanito04, solo la suma de la resistencias de medio secundario + la del primario reflejada al secundario me dá como un Ohm , falta agregar el aporte de las bobinas y debe salir más de un Ohmio, como es obvio.

Una forma práctica de calcular la impedancia con buena aproximación para trafos pequeños, es midiendo la diferencia del voltaje en vacío respecto al voltaje a full carga. La diferencia de voltaje hallada nos indicará la Zout del secundario comparandola la R de carga.

Según te comenté con la relación de 100 X Idc veces como mínimo, para el cálculo del Rshunt , no se observa diferencia en el Vrpp en el condensador , te comenté que a un diodo le pongo la Rshunt y al otro nó.

Medir en el primario ???, no estoy seguro que el pulso que se dá en el secundario se refleje identicamente  en el primario ( a su escala obviamente), el impulso está próximo al milisegundo y el silicoso está diseñado para 50/60 Hz ( T: 20mS / 16.66mS ), si fuese un trafo ferrita sí estariamos seguros con el reflejo. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 16, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Medir en el primario ???, no estoy seguro que el pulso que se dá en el secundario se refleje identicamente  en el primario ( a su escala obviamente), el impulso está próximo al milisegundo y el silicoso está diseñado para 50/60 Hz ( T: 20mS / 16.66mS ), si fuese un trafo ferrita sí estariamos seguros con el reflejo.



Es un buen punto ese, que el mismo trafo actué como un filtro pasa bajos, afectando la medición del otro lado.



opamp dijo:


> Una forma práctica de calcular la impedancia con buena aproximación para trafos pequeños, es midiendo la diferencia del voltaje en vacío respecto al voltaje a full carga. La diferencia de voltaje hallada nos indicará la Zout del secundario comparandola la R de carga.



Voy hacer eso y después comento.



opamp dijo:


> ... no se observa diferencia en el Vrpp en el condensador , te comenté que a un diodo le pongo la Rshunt y al otro nó.



No veo en que puede ayudarte esa comparación de los ripples (+) y (-), a los sumo un banco de capacitores estará un poco más cargado que el otro, pero veo difícil ver esa diferencia en esa tensión.


----------



## opamp (Jul 16, 2013)

El C de filtro se carga alternadamente por ambos diodos , la fuerte Ip hace que C trate de seguir a la sennal del Vsec , si observas con el osciloscopio que las rampas de carga de C no tienen la misma pendiente , esta diferencia seria por la Rshunt demasiada alta que estaria afectando la Ipico de carga de C , al menos yo lo veo asi..........SEuO.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 16, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> El C de filtro se carga alternadamente por ambos diodos , la fuerte Ip hace que C trate de seguir a la sennal del Vsec , si observas con el osciloscopio que las rampas de carga de C no tienen la misma pendiente , esta diferencia seria por la Rshunt demasiada alta que estaria afectando la Ipico de carga de C , al menos yo lo veo asi..........SEuO.



A ver porque acá realmente no lo veo, durante la carga del capacitor, la tensión sigue la senoidal entregada por el trafo (menos la caída del diodo claro está), de esta forma (tomo prestadas las imagenes que subió *diegomj1973*):

Ver el archivo adjunto 95056

La única pendiente que podrías medir es durante la descarga de los mismos, pero durante la carga no.


----------



## opamp (Jul 16, 2013)

Cosmefulanito04 , estas viendo teoria , la senal del rizado se parece mas a una rampa triangular  lo puedes verificar con el osciloscopio , estamos tratando un tema de tecnica de  mediciones.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 16, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Cosmefulanito04 , estas viendo teoria , la senal del rizado se parece mas a una rampa triangular  lo puedes verificar con el osciloscopio , estamos tratando un tema de tecnica de  mediciones.



Perfecto, ponele que te doy la razón en eso, que se asemeja a una recta, ¿qué tanto afecta a esa pendiente la resistencia durante la carga?, pensá que la misma se realiza con señal senoidal y parte esta ligado a la forma de la misma.

A lo que voy, no creo que esté dado por Rs*C.


----------



## opamp (Jul 16, 2013)

Rs : la suma de las impedancias del trafo directas y reflejadas , mas la del diodo ( que no es constante, ni instantanea , existe un TON ) , como creo que estas asumiendo, es mas bien diferencial decremental , la resistencia del diodo varia desde muy alta impedancia ,MOhm, hasta muy bajan cuando se da la Ipico , varias veces IAV ). Estamos analizando basicamente un fenomeno transitorio  y prefiero medirlo acercandome a su valor real, que utilizando ecuaciones que distan de la realidad ( no quiero ser reiterativo ,ya lo dije en miprimer comentario ), eso si lo tengo claro,...................SEuO.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 16, 2013)

¿Te paso que las pendientes eran muy distintas en las mediciones cuando agregabas el shunt?


----------



## opamp (Jul 16, 2013)

Que bueno que lo comprobaste, ajusta el Rshunt y nos comunicas tus conclusiones . Lo experimentaste en un circuito real , o con simulador virtual


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 16, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> Que bueno que lo comprobaste,



Se me perdió el resultadoooo...  



opamp dijo:


> ...ajusta el Rshunt y nos comunicas tus conclusiones . Lo experimentaste en un circuito real , o con simulador virtual



Cuando tenga tiempo armo el circuito y lo pruebo, ahora no se si vale la pena "comunicar las conclusiones"


----------



## opamp (Jul 16, 2013)

Entonces estare al tanto de tu experimentacon real, los laboratorios virtuales solo son modelos bastante aproximados.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lamentablemente no hice las mediciones como sugeriste, ya que tenía que desoldar parte del puente para agregar la resistencia de shunt, con lo cual decidí agregar dicha resistencia antes del puente y medir las pendientes con distintos valores de shunt (no pude hacer es comparación que mencionaste).

Primero medí como dijiste la tensión en vacío y luego con una cierta carga, obteniendo una resistencia de 1,5 Ohms aproximadamente (bastante más alto de lo que pensé en un momento).

Luego usando una fuente que estoy terminando la cual tiene un capacitor de 4700uF, coloqué una carga de 1,12A a 10V regulados y empecé a medir con distintos valores de shunt:

- 100 mOhms



. DeltaV=1,66V
. DeltaT=3,76mS 

Dando una pendiente de 441,5 v/S.

- 200 mOhms



. DeltaV=1,62V
. DeltaT=3,76mS 

Dando una pendiente de 430,8 v/S.

- 300 mOhms



. DeltaV=1,56V
. DeltaT=3,76mS 

Dando una pendiente de 414,9 v/S.

- Por último sin shunt alguno:



. DeltaV=1,84V
. DeltaT=3,76mS 

Dando una pendiente de 489,36 v/S.

Conclusión, efectivamente esa pendiente se modifica a medida que cambias el valor del shunt y se puede medir ese cambio, sin embargo fijate que la mayor diferencia entre pendientes la obtuve cuando no tenía shunt y cuando le agrego uno de 100mOhms.

Ya de paso aproveché y medí el pico de arranque con un shunt de 100mOhms:

Ver el archivo adjunto 95984

Dando 10A, algo cercano a lo estimado en forma teórica con el valor correcto de la resistencia que presenta el trafo.


----------



## opamp (Jul 21, 2013)

Interesante tus mediciones!!!.....me confirma la importancia de la colocacion de una inductancia saturable , Lsat , para limitar el I pico inicial en mis fuentes de potencia!!!,......saludos tercermundistas!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 23, 2013)

Una cosa que se me pasó, el circuito de prueba era una fuente con trafo de punto medio que a su vez rectificaba con un puente de diodos. 

Al trabajar contra el punto medio, ese puente de diodos, actúa de esta forma:







Por lo tanto, si pude hacer la prueba de comparar las pendientes (salvo que yo no me dí cuenta ), ya que mi Shunt estaba solo en un ramal del diodo y viendo las curvas del osciloscopio se puede ver que hay 2 pendientes distintas que era lo que vos mencionaste, o sea que lo comprobé de la forma difícil y de la fácil.


----------



## Johannes Climacus (Ago 1, 2022)

Si mal no entendí tu pregunta, hablas de la Idmax de los diodos cuando conducen. No me preocuparía de ese dato, porque los diodos rectificadores soportan altos picos de corriente repetitiva, la serie 1n4001/7 por ejemplo, unos 30 A a unos 8 ms. Pero mejor consulta los datasheet.

Tu pregunta va por aquí:

Si ponemos un condensador mayor reducimos el rizado, pero al hacer esto también reducimos el tiempo de conducción del diodo. Como la corriente media que pasa por los diodos será la misma (e igual a la corriente de carga) los pulsos de corriente se hacen mayores:



Y esto no solo afecta al diodo, al transformador también, ya que a medida que los pulsos de corriente se hacen más estrechos (y más altos a su vez) la corriente eficaz aumenta.

Valores recomendables para el condensador en un RECTIFICADOR EN PUENTE:

Si quieres ajustar el valor del condensador al menor posible esta fórmula te dará el valor del condensador para que el rizado sea de un 10% de Vo (regla del 10%):

C = (5 * I) / (ƒ * Vmax)

Donde:

C: Capacidad del condensador del filtro en faradios I: Corriente que suministrará la fuente

ƒ: frecuencia de la red

Vmax: tensión de pico de salida del puente (aproximadamente Vo)

Si se quiere conseguir un rizado del 7% puedes multiplicar el resultado anterior por 1,4, y si quieres un rizado menor resulta más recomendable que uses otro tipo de filtro o pongas un estabilizador.

Y la Idmáx del diodo, se calcula como en este ejemplo:



Idav es la corriente promedio y Vr la tensión de rizado. La Idmáx depende de la frecuencia de la red, del valor del rizado, del tiempo de conduccion del diodo y la corriente que demanda la carga.

Si quieres investigar más lo saco todo de aquí:

http://www.labc.usb.ve/paginas/mgimenez/EC1177-1113/Contenido/clase6.pdf

pág. 36

saludos


----------

